# welcome to the world



## rickyfoniman (Jun 30, 2012)

my hedgie delivered 4 hoglets last night.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Very cute!  But make sure you don't take many more pictures...it's best to leave mom and babies alone completely, no touching or peeking at all for two weeks, and just change food/water. If you bother them too much, Mom might kill the babies out of stress. Was the litter planned or unexpected? Good luck with them!


----------



## rickyfoniman (Jun 30, 2012)

thx for the advice...


----------

